# 3 Ballerina green/ Poop Tea!!!



## princess220 (Oct 10, 2005)

Recently a year ago a friend of mine introduced me to this chinese herbal green tea called , 3 Ballerina Green Tea. Pretty much what it does is if you take it right before going to sleep at bedtime, in the morning you have a diarrhea like effect. You poop like crazy!.. Everything that you took in, goes out. You do see very rapid weight loss, the thign is you have to drink LOTS LOTS LOTS of water... if you dont it WILL NOT work. I would say perhaps a big bottle of water every 1-2 hours. The first time you drink it first couple of days you might get stomach cramps... which is normal. The bad part is that since your body gets so used to it if you drink it continously, when you abrubtly completely go off it when you get to your desired weight, you may feel constipated. So its best to taper it off drink it every 3 days, to every 4 days etc and simultanously increase your fiber intake...when your done with it so your not dependant on the tea. Heres the website where you can get it... http://www.asiachi.com/dietdrin18ba.html

They have an extra strength and regular strength, i would start off with teh regular strength... I know my mom tried it, it did not work well with her at all ... so i would definatley say if you have any problems ( i know she is a HTN patient) consult a physician before hand. Although i have seen it work well with a lot of people!!! I have friends who lost 30-40 pounds in like 3 months...


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 10, 2005)

Yikes, I would say ALWAYS consult a physician before starting something like this. Taking any sort of laxative to lose weight on a regular basis is just another form of bulimea. Some bulimics throw up to lose weight; others take laxatives or duretics (sp?).... and none are good


----------



## nydoll23 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Yikes, I would say ALWAYS consult a physician before starting something like this. Taking any sort of laxative to lose weight on a regular basis is just another form of bulimea. Some bulimics throw up to lose weight; others take laxatives or duretics (sp?).... and none are good





excellent advice!!!!!i second it


----------



## Liz (Oct 11, 2005)

my mom drinks some kind of green tea too and told me that's what happens. i'm very tempted in trying it though. i wouldn't use it all the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2020)

It's definitely got me up for the past 30 minutes and it is only 6:39 am. I look forward to cleaning my poop out I feel like I have 20 pounds of waste. I know that sounds gross, but so far I trust this product. I'm already down 7 pounds from exercise in a two week period.


----------

